# vacuum diagram, 1993 nissan Hardbody KA24E



## Dawn808 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello..... hope you can help me? I have the book to my truck but it doesnt show the diagram for my engine .... ? I looked online and that just seem not to help ..... love my truck and need her to be at top shape, if shes happy Im happy lol


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

On the underside of the hood of my truck there's a vaccuum diagram sticker (mine's a '97, though).

What makes you think you have a vaccuum problem? Specific symptoms?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try the free repair guides at Autozone.com; they usually have wiring and vacuum diagrams there (if you don't have the underhood sticker).


----------



## Dawn808 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for replying to my question, but its not under my hood . Well, i guess i should start from the . i took my truck to the dealership to have them change the valve gasket and check the timing. When i picked it up on the way home all the oil dumped out of my baby...not kool.... so i took it back they said they fixed it, they offered to clean my motor and i was happy to hear that ! Then i pick her up she was running fine and the next day she was acting up, called them they said they cant help me ! Not nice people ... anyways. when I'm start the truck she fine until i start driving, when i give it gas she act like she not getting enough gas, so she does the jump thing, she fine in the high rpms just when im in low rpm she hesaitats. So first i changed the fuel filter (I changed a year earlier), then i changed the cap and router, think that they might have broke something in there.... next i did some reading and looking on this site thinking that it might been some of the hoses, change a lot of the one that didn't look so good. I'm starting to think Its the throttle senor, so i ran the computer and it kick out the throttle body code.... so that my next step....and hope that it fixes my baby if not it may be the MAF senor


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, first off...don't ever go back to that 'stealership' for service.

Second, welcome to the forum.

Third, I've heard some guys will spray starter fluid around various hoses while the engine is running and if the idle picks up, you've found your leak. I've never tried it myself.

I'm curious as to the exact work that was done by the dealership. They changed the valve cover gasket (I'm assuming you have the four banger) and they set the timing? Where exactly did all the oil run out? How exactly did they 'clean' your motor? And did the truck ever run properly since it left their shop?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Carb cleaner is much safer than starting fluid and will work just as good.


----------

